# Picked up a king quad



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

That time of year. Freeze warnings in up already. Been plowing drive with 1500 dodge mm1 and bayou 220 2wd. wanting 4wd quad for a few years. Saw this 94 kq on craigys for 1250. Quads sell for high prices in my area. So its a good deal really. Gonna need a winch and mount. The quad has high low super low and front diff lock. Plow site rules.but whatever. Cheers.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool vintage quad. That should plow much better than a 2x4 Bayou 220.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a 48" cycle country(?) plow on my Quadrunner 250, does/did the job well.

Buddy has a 54" moose blade on his similar vintage king quad. The height of the mid mount brackets aren't very desirable, but anything can be fixed  I know he has some trouble with the heavy weight stuff, but he's a light guy. 300# on my quadrunner and I've never had traction issues. (Both running ITP mudlites sans chains.)


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I got the mounting tabs moved on the plow. Used the $89 HF welder. Ordered a winch mount plate,new air,oil filter. I also ordered split CV boots to replace the torn ones. Took the winch off bayou. Hope to have it ready to rock before the snow flies.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nice pick up those Old school King quads are sweet looking,

Im a Honda guy but will give a tip of my cap to another of the throwback tank quads that was built!!!


----------

